# Choosing The right mobile home and park



## websaver (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

We are new to the forum currently still living in Uk and hope to move to Spain in a couple of weeks.

We were wondering if anyone could help us particularly with park choice.

Our requirements are:-

Ground rent must be no more than 2500 pa, we have seen some parks with extortionate prices over 4500 in some places

Not to far from the beach, 2 miles would be ideal or nearer

Not too worried about facilities as long as there is a pool, restaurant and bar

I came across a park that gives you free yearly ground rent in exchange for the park owner renting your home out for 3 months of the year and keeping the rental costs. The area was not suitable though. Has anyone more info on these types of parks.

Must have WI FI included in the rent if poss

Sat TV included if poss

Mobile home sales on site for viewing or the ability to buy a home through the park

As we are both retired the costs are more important than site features. Time is running out for us here in Uk as our house sale is almost complete. Maybe we are asking for too much here, we really dont know if our needs are a possibility

BTW, great forum, we hope to learn a lot here.

Dave


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Its been discussed on here before
Have a look at these

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...0337-residential-mobile-home-parks-spain.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/12310-mobile-home-rip-off.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...8-does-anyone-here-live-mobile-home-park.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/47659-caravan-mobile-home.html


----------



## websaver (Nov 21, 2009)

Hmmm
None of these links answer my questions, they are just general park topics not relevant to my questions

Dave


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

You haven't said what area of Spain you are looking to relocate to.

Maiden


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

websaver said:


> Hmmm
> None of these links answer my questions, they are just general park topics not relevant to my questions
> 
> Dave


Maybe not, but it gives you an idea of parks over here, as I have heard problems with some of them over the years because some are not always legal


If you want more specific information I think you are probably going to have to give us an idea of where you want to settle.

In general, at least around here, Parks aren't quite like ones in the UK. There are less facilities for one thing


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

websaver said:


> Hmmm
> None of these links answer my questions, they are just general park topics not relevant to my questions
> 
> Dave


Have you googled caravan parks in spain?? If you could then narrow it down to a short list, ask on here about hose you may be interested in and if we know anything we can help, or you could come over, drive round and and take a closer look

I know of one caravan park in Torremolinos/Los Alamos, but I know nothing about it, I've just seen the signs when I drive passed

Jo xxx


----------



## websaver (Nov 21, 2009)

We are looking at anywhere from Tarragona south as far as Marbella, there are lots advertised all over the web and am a bit stumped as which ones to shortlist for a viewing

Dave


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

websaver said:


> We are looking at anywhere from Tarragona south as far as Marbella, there are lots advertised all over the web and am a bit stumped as which ones to shortlist for a viewing
> 
> Dave



You have to start with the ones you like the look of??!! Marbella is a fairly expensive area, but it has a fair few British around! Apart from price, cost of living etc, its gonna be down to personal choice I guess!!??

Sorry to sound so vague..


Jo xxx


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

Nearly all parks on the coast are expensive, cheaper in-land, one i know of is Cabopino Park not far from Marbella, google it


----------

